# A Tiger, a Bear and a Bolt



## Violator (Aug 28, 2010)

Good times today at Paine Field in Everett, WA. The Flying Heritage Collection flew their P-47 along with the Historic Flight Foundation's F7F and F8F.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2010)

Great pics!

What's in the background of Pic1, a converted Aircraft?


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool pics. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent shots and material Violator! VB, it looks like a 707/ KC-135 but I may be wrong.


----------



## Violator (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think it's a 767. It doesn't carry any markings and has been parked there for a year +. Given the USAF paint job and the the Boeing widebody factory at the other end of the runway, I almost wonder if it is (or was) some kind of test bed for the proposed tanker. Just speculation at this point...


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cool pics!


----------

